# High Side Litter Box



## qtipthebun (Oct 27, 2012)

Currently Q is in a regular medium sized cat litter box. It's about 3ish inches high around. It usually works fine, but sometimes she backs up a little too much and accidentally pees over the side. So I've been looking at a new litterbox for her. Right now she's got one of those small super pet cages that really functions solely as a place to put a water bottle and a litterbox (she's never ever ever closed in it and can come and go from the room as she pleases). 

Size requirements would be that it has to fit in a cage like that, but it can take up a ton of space in the cage since she doesn't use it for anything else. 

What high-sided/high back litterboxes do you use for a small rabbit and how well do they work?


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

Any plastic box can work, it doesn't have to be an "official" litterbox. I just use the plastic storage tubs from walmart. 

I'm not sure as to the size of your cage, but I'd imagine you can find one that fits. The sides are higher than three inches. I use a big one that's about 24" long. But they have ones that are about half that size that may work fine. 

Alternatively, if your bun is small, have you tried the high-backed corner litter boxes?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

you can buy a cheap dish tub from a dollar store that's got really high sides... or a storage tub from walmart, they've got 'en in all sizes. mine grew and can't fit in the dish tub together very easily, so I got a $6 storage bin for them:


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a storage bin I can use. I just wanted to see if anyone had used the high back corner ones to see if they were worth it...like the ones made for ferrets and stuff?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to use a big, high-backed corner litter box. they outgrew it quickly and would often get in facing the back and proceed to pee over the low side.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 27, 2012)

That's what I was worried about....good to know. Looks like a storage bin it will be for my little hopsicle....


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

I've also used the high back corner boxes in the past. They were rather small compared to what I now use. I didn't have trouble with them not turning around but I much prefer the larger box I use now.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 27, 2012)

I use 16qt storage bins that I got for $3 each. They have 7" sides and are perfect!! I think that I got them from Dollar Tree (or something like that). At the dollar store that I went to NOTHING is $1, not even candy. I really like storage bin litter boxes.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 28, 2012)

well, I was talking actual dollar store, not stuff like dollar general that's really just normal prices  I got my dish tub at the 99c store where darn near everything in the place really is just 99c.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 28, 2012)

I looked at all the dollar stores in Brenham and NONE of them had anything that would work. Even this mega huge place that has everything imaginable did not have anything.


----------



## jap08m (Oct 29, 2012)

I actually put my litter box IN one of the little tubs from walmart. It helped alot because the litter box has a high back, but the rabbits were digging the litter out of it cuz the rest of it has low sides. I just put it in the little 3 dollar plastic tubs and made a really big litter box which they could dig all they want but the litter wouldn't get anywhere.


----------



## jap08m (Oct 29, 2012)

I actually put my litter box IN one of the little tubs from walmart. It helped alot because the litter box has a high back, but the rabbits were digging the litter out of it cuz the rest of it has low sides. I just put it in the little 3 dollar plastic tubs and made a really big litter box which they could dig all they want but the litter wouldn't get anywhere.


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 31, 2012)

Another option would be to make your own out of something like coroplast. You make it the same way you would C&C flooring(cutting and taping flaps so that it turns into a box) but smaller and you can make it any height you'd need and it will for sure fit your cage.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 31, 2012)

I have one called the NVR Miss Litter Box that works absoloutly fantastic. Never have to worry about any kind of overshoot.

http://www.nvrmiss.com/index.php


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw that one, Kipcha. Good to know you like it. May look into it for the Tippy. Does it work well for a small bunny?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

I use one from the dollar store, not dollar general where things aren't 1 dollar, haha, but The Dollar Store where everything is just ONE dollar.

It's just a plastic bin with higher than normal sides than a cat litterbox. Works great and it's just a buck


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 31, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> I saw that one, Kipcha. Good to know you like it. May look into it for the Tippy. Does it work well for a small bunny?



It seems like all the rabbits it has been used for seem to really like it and it's super clean. I have rabbits of all sizes, my 3 pound Holland Lops have no problem with it.


----------

